# Pikes Peak - Granby



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

Has anyone heard anything?


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Any news yet?


----------



## Jan Helgoth (Apr 20, 2008)

The wind was blowing hard and the cell phone service was bad so this is unofficial from a worker:

34 Dogs back to the Open Water Blind .. they are not finished yet but should conclude today. Didn't get #'s.

Callbacks to the Water Blind in the Amateur (to be run tomorrow morning):
6, 7, 8, 11, 16, 22, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 34


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Go Lainee and Bullet!!

Andy


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Jan Helgoth said:


> The wind was blowing hard and the cell phone service was bad so this is unofficial from a worker:
> 
> 34 Dogs back to the Open Water Blind .. they are not finished yet but should conclude today. Didn't get #'s.
> 
> ...


I keep tryin to negotiate Gracie puppy prices when Steve comes to the line in the Amateur.

13 goin to the Amateur water blind. We had 17 run the land bland, a couple handles were called back. 

16 goin to the Open water marks

GREAT weather, great grounds, great help.... a neck rub while judging would be the only thing that could make it better.

SM


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

DANG!!!

Shayne's in Colorado!!!!

I got a good mind to drive up there today and "PESTER" YA!

GO LAINEE!!

Gooser


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Any updates? BTW, I would like to know what the weather is like in Granby.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Open
1st, 16 Schader
2nd, 39 Cicero
3rd, 25 
4th, 12
rj, 6 
jams 7 11 14 21 26 40 43 47 51 53 

Amateur
1st 34 Amy Hunt
2nd 8 Steve Helgoth
3rd 6 Martha McCool
4th 16 Amy Hunt
RJ 28 Tracy Jenson
jams 7 25 26 27


----------



## Linda Noga I (Oct 21, 2005)

Congrats to Tom Vaughn and Bill, that's 

FC GRETZKY:BIG:


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Linda Noga I said:


> Congrats to Tom Vaughn and Bill, that's
> 
> FC GRETZKY:BIG:



That is great...just seems like yesterday Gretzky was a pup.


Congrats Tom and Bill


Hell...there is a reason that it seems like just yesterday Gretzky was a pup...dog is just 4.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Congratz Tom! Trader sends congratz to her brother!

Aaron


----------



## Jan Helgoth (Apr 20, 2008)

Well look at Steve all sandwiched in with all those girls in the last series of the Am .... and running under Shayne......I wonder what he was wearing?????



BTW, Congratulations to all who finished a very challenging 4 series in the Amateur this weekend!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Jan Helgoth said:


> Well look at Steve all sandwiched in with all those girls in the last series of the Am .... and running under Shayne......I wonder what he was wearing?????


Steve was wearing a shirt and jeans i think.

SM


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Good on Lainee and Bullet for finishing the amateur.*

Glad you're in the 4th Lainee!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Amateur
1st 34 Amy Hunt
2nd 8 Steve Helgoth
3rd 6 Martha McCool
4th 16 Amy Hunt
RJ 28 Tracy Jenson
jams 7 25 26 27[/QUOTE]

Way to go Amy what a great weekend for you!!! Congrats Lainee and Bullet!!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations, Lainee and Bullet!

Andy


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Way to finish that trial! Go Lainee and Buttlet!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I also believe that qualified Gretzky for the National, right?

FOM


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Congrats to Lainee and Bullet on the Am JAM. Also a pat on the back to Jeff Schoonover to replace Kadi when she went out with a health issue. Shayne I am sorry you had to put up with him, Jeff likewise. LOL ;-)


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> Way to finish that trial! Go Lainee and Buttlet!


Bullet looked good and was among really good company in the last series. It was a tough one to finish and she did good.

SM


----------



## Linda Noga I (Oct 21, 2005)

FOM said:


> I also believe that qualified Gretzky for the National, right?
> 
> FOM


Sure does


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats to Tom and Team TwoStep.

Way to go Laniee get that greeny.


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Linda Noga I said:


> Congrats to Tom Vaughn and Bill, that's
> 
> FC GRETZKY:BIG:


CONGRATULATIONS........ Tom, Gretz and Bill!!!


----------

